# Video: Story Bridge Tree report



## Ekka (Aug 9, 2006)

Imagine if civil engineers assessed bridges the way arborists do trees?

Well, imagine no more, I caught one in action.

3.14mins and 14.20mb wmv

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/storybridge.wmv


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 9, 2006)

he he! Try that one in the USA (maybe a bridge near Manhattan) and see how you do! You'd be arrested by the FBI within 2 picoseconds, whisked off to some third world country as an enemy combatant for 3 years of torture, and then released in the same river but with a pair of concrete climbers.


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey ekka, what was the name of the tune that was playing while the guy was tying his sneakers.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 9, 2006)

:jester: :jester: :jester: 


Somebody has WAY too much free time!


----------



## Ekka (Aug 10, 2006)

beowulf343 said:


> Hey ekka, what was the name of the tune that was playing while the guy was tying his sneakers.



I dont know, I just pinched it off another video on the net.


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 10, 2006)

funny ekka,where have i heard that tune?


----------



## trevmcrev (Aug 10, 2006)

Thats probly why we dont get the $$$ or respect an engineer does:biggrinbounce2: 

Funny one, how do you have the time to do this stuff? Appreciate the edutainment though 

Trev


----------



## Ekka (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh, I just make time, I've been wanting to do a send up like that for a while.

If in doubt, just reduce!


----------

